# grip tape



## PeterT (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm looking to buy some grip tape for my transmitter kind of like these pics. I was looking online but not sure

There's generic rubberized tape like this in rolls. 
https://www.amazon.ca/VViViD-Heavy-...41a93&pd_rd_wg=YI036&pd_rd_i=B07KQGLT1C&psc=1

And then I see smaller pieces usually for firearm grips. Probably all I need but seems expensive for the size.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07MBSN8B3...olid=2WY9MDX3L53NA&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Any of you boom-boom enthusiasts know if its generically the same stuff or where to source this (online & without a special restricted licence to carry rubber LOL)


----------



## Tom O (Mar 17, 2021)

Have you tried a 3m dealer or Home Depot / Auckland Granger?
https://www.grainger.ca/en/category...rue&isIgnrCategoryPrediction=true&nls=NLSAA_3
There are some around those prices a few pages in.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks. Yes maybe I better feel it in person. A lot of these products seem to be for stairs or floor surfaces so 'rubbery' may be a relative term. I don't want the pure sandpaper grit kind. Also wondering about eventual removal if a strong thinner is required on adhesive to extent it might damage the plastic.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 17, 2021)

I use 3M grip tape    it's like a fine thread shingle rough though, I believe there are some spray products out there too, double sided tape and whatever grit 120,240,320 sandpaper you like is cheap.
Do you use a lot lot of body English when using your remote  lol


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2021)

Swharfin' said:


> Do you use a lot lot of body English when using your remote  lol



Until now, no. But I'm going to give DLG (Discus Launch Glider) a try this season.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 17, 2021)

Trivia:  How many left handed launches were there?     I must need a project......................


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 17, 2021)

Glue a glove to it and attach a wrist tether just in case


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2021)

Ya, not that simple. You have to hold a TX button depressed during the spin (launch mode) & release a split second after its out of your hand (zoom mode). Then you are working the sticks flying & thermalling & there are other flight mode switches with their own trim settings. All that stuffed into 1.5m span 230g model. Actually pretty sophisticated toys.

Some CNC mold eye candy.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 17, 2021)

How do you win at that game?  Stay aloft the longest?


----------



## DPittman (Mar 17, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Until now, no. But I'm going to give DLG (Discus Launch Glider) a try this season.


Never seen or heard of such a thing...cool.  
Peter, you already have a transmitter but haven't yet tried this sport?


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2021)

DLG is actually a brutally complicated 'soaring' event. I'm still getting my head around the rules. I saw some guys practicing at a contest I attended in Montana & got me curious. I doubt I will compete, or at least for a few years. But its really good for teaching thermal & duration discipline. Anyways there are 13 tasks & a contest is made up up of some combination. They vary by flight duration, number of flights, maximum attepts... all kinds of variables. So what wasn't evident on the video is as the planes 'land' its rarely on the strip. They attempt to seamlessly grab the wing peg as its going by with flaps deployed & immediately launch again (minimizing ground time & thus improving score).

What I fly (F5J = bigger models like 4m span) is more straightforward but very much a strategy game. 15 models launch same time, small electric motor, folding prop, maximum 30 secs duration then it cuts off. An internal electronic device records the altitude of motor shut off. So if pilot A shuts off at 50m & pilot B shuts off at 100m & both fly the exact same 10 minute thermal duration & land on a dime, pilot B scores more points because he took a risk (= better thermal pilot). Or worded differently, launch height is penalized. If you land before 10 minutes, points subtracted per second off 10 minutes. If you land after 10 minutes, goose egg. Points awarded per meter of landing on a spot. And yes some guys can hit it every friggen time LOL. Then in flyoffs they bump the thermal time to 15 minutes. For perspective a state of art model at 200m altitude would be down in say 4 minutes in dead air, so you HAVE to thermal to survive.

Don yes I have my standby TX but it is a heavy tank. Perfect for normal flying but if I spun DLG with that one I'd probably blow a shoulder socket from gyroscopic forces LOL. So I shelled out for a lightweight model, same brand so same programming familiarity. Eventually I'll flip the older one. I've been doing RC a long time but the technology just keeps advancing. Mostly I've done power stuff, aerobatics & racing. Soaring is slower but actually very challenging, man vs nature kind of thing. And of course other competitors in the same sky. Nothing more humbling than landing after 5 minutes & a gaggle are somehow still up there, HTF did they do that? That's what keeps it interesting. 20 years from now I probably wont have the eyesight or mental processing capacity so I keep at it during summer.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for the introduction to this sport


YYCHM said:


> Glue a glove to it and attach a wrist tether just in case


Velcro finger tipped gloves? If you would like some 3M grip tape to try out I'd be happy to send an standard envelope sized pc. should do for 2 units by the eyeball. Inbox info if so inclined. N/C


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 18, 2021)

We used 3M grip tape on walk ways on the ferry i worked on, pretty aggressive for use on hands. Maybe there are different grits available


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 18, 2021)

I used some stuff on my welding helmets years ago and it is still going strong. I think it was 3M, and I think you could get it in different grits.

Another option might be PlastiDip. You can mask off the transmitter and it will conform to its curves. Best part is if you don't like it or mess it up, you just peel it off and start over. That stuff is amazing. I think the rubberized grip might work in your application.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 19, 2021)

$13.00 at Canadian tire


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2021)

PeterT said:


> I'm looking to buy some grip tape for my transmitter kind of like these pics. I was looking online but not sure
> 
> There's generic rubberized tape like this in rolls.
> https://www.amazon.ca/VViViD-Heavy-...41a93&pd_rd_wg=YI036&pd_rd_i=B07KQGLT1C&psc=1
> ...


If you haven't already bought some Peter, I just found my role in a pile of stuff. You're welcome to ten feet of it or so if you want to experiment. It's 2" wide.


----------

